# Leeds/Bradford meet - come on you lot?



## Spion (Nov 28, 2006)

Let's sort it out! Who'd like to do a meet before Xmas? I'm dying for that pint Boha's promised me and it'd be nice to meet some of the new/other faces

Name your preference for a night - I'd like a Wed, Thu or Fri

Venue - Leeds I guess if there's a good number from all over. A good Bfd real beer pub if it's down to the, ahem, stalwarts.


----------



## boha (Nov 29, 2006)

well up for that. 

i'm only buying if its in bradford. can't afford those fancy leeds prices on my wage 

fridays are usually better for me, but could do a thursday. 

leeds would be cool (haven't been out there for ages)
if it's bradford, maybe the fighting cock ? doing some cracking cider at the moment.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Nov 29, 2006)

Might be tricky given the time of year but I'll try my best! It's my birthday Christmas day so I don't expect to have to buy a drink all night.  ( Or for all the festive season for that matter!) 
If it's a weeknight then Bradford is best for me. Fighting Cock sounds good as it's on my bus route! How about the Lord Clyde? How about both!?!


----------



## Spion (Nov 29, 2006)

Cool. Shall we aim for a specific week? Week beginning Dec 11 or 18?


----------



## Bingo (Nov 30, 2006)

Hows about the Angel in Leeds? Central and only £1 fitty a pint... Sam Smiths. Comfy sofas upstairs!


----------



## Spion (Nov 30, 2006)

Let's see how the numbers go - so far it's Bradford 3 Leeds 1 

Whereabouts is the Angel?


----------



## RockandorRoll (Nov 30, 2006)

Am i allowed to come?   Seeing as i dont know any of you ruffian yorkshire types in that "rl" yet?


----------



## Dissident Junk (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm up for it. 

Where and when?


----------



## Spion (Nov 30, 2006)

post up your preferences for a night of the week and venue and we'll see what can accommodate most people


----------



## Dissident Junk (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm easy - Bradford or Leeds. I'll have to drive in anyway.


----------



## boha (Nov 30, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> I'm easy - Bradford or Leeds. I'll have to drive in anyway.



could get the train from mytholmroyd, if its to bradford it doesn't take too long.


----------



## KGlad (Nov 30, 2006)

iam up this whats the plans have we got any yet?


----------



## Spion (Nov 30, 2006)

No, not yet. Just trying to sus out preferences for day of the week and venue (ie, Bradford or that place a bit to the east)

Folks, post up your preferences by Fri 8th of Dec and we'll try and make decision on a meet for the week or two after that


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 1, 2006)

Admiral attempt Spion... I'll wait and see what transpires although I am having a nightmare with childcare atm.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 1, 2006)

count me in on the Leeds Bradford meet up!

chocs away! or should I say, ......real ales away...!!

Edit to add:  Friday best day for me. 
Come on guys let's get this thang gwan!!


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 2, 2006)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> count me in on the Leeds Bradford meet up!
> 
> chocs away! or should I say, ......real ales away...!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 2, 2006)

_angel_ said:
			
		

>



come on Mad, you know you've always been curious to meet the mighty PtG in the flesh

 

i might even buy you a half as my way of burying the hatchet with ye after all these months of fightin'


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 2, 2006)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> come on Mad, you know you've always been curious to meet the mighty PtG in the flesh
> 
> 
> 
> i might even buy you a half as my way of burying the hatchet with ye after all these months of fightin'




I will bring my combat stilettos.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 2, 2006)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> I will bring my combat stilettos.


----------



## soulman (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## _angel_ (Dec 2, 2006)

+




+




=


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 2, 2006)

Yer can't break balls when they are as big as these, Maddalene...


----------



## Spion (Dec 6, 2006)

That's his head not his balls. 

Looks like the Hebden meet might be happening. Any Bradfordians up for sharing travel over there????


----------



## boha (Dec 6, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> That's his head not his balls.
> 
> Looks like the Hebden meet might be happening. Any Bradfordians up for sharing travel over there????



yep. could always get the train from the interchange. the shoulder of mutton is only a short walk from the station in hebden bridge.


----------



## Spion (Dec 6, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> yep. could always get the train from the interchange. the shoulder of mutton is only a short walk from the station in hebden bridge.



Cool. Share a taxi back?


----------



## boha (Dec 8, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Cool. Share a taxi back?



can do


----------

